

Ask HN: Is SearchYC.com gone? - RDDavies

I've noticed it offline the past day or two, I used it pretty extensively to find old threads on here. Any alternatives if it's gone for good?
======
billswift
I tried it a few times but got better results using Google with
site:news.ycombinator.com so I haven't kept up with what's been happening with
SearchYC.

~~~
JoachimSchipper
SearchYC used to take points into account, which is at least one advantage
over Google. I don't think it had any special access in the current case,
though.

~~~
_delirium
It also let you restrict results to top-level submissions, while the common
news.ycombinator.com/item url scheme for both submissions and comments makes
it hard to keep comments out of Google results.

